
Details Emerge of China’s ‘Big Brother’ Surveillance App Targeting Muslims - rohmanhakim
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/02/china-surveillance-app/
======
NotPaidToPost
The title states "Muslims" but the article refers to Xinjiang only. The title
is therefore misleading.

